# Will Female Betta breed with Male Betta that has torn fins?



## Sappire (Jun 13, 2018)

Hello, I am wanting to breed my Bettas, I'm keeping them in 1.7 liter jars and doing water changes every 2 - 3 days. I caught my Male going in circles and biting his tail, he won't stop, I've even recorded it, it just spins around and bites it and tears it all up. I think it might be stress, because at first I thought maybe it could be boredom, but then he kept doing it after I let the two Bettas see each other. He's completely tearing his fins to bits, will my female still breed with him? 

She seems keep when they see each other.

I know it's cruel to keep them in confined spaces but I'm hoping to sell the fry when they reach adulthood and make some money for better equipment.

Thanks.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

Sappire, 

In order to breed them, they will need more space, constant temperature (80-82) probably with a heater, live food for the fry (like Brine Shrimps, banana worms, Walter worms or micro worms. Also almond leaves are recommended. 

If you are not ready i do not recommend to try since will be high risk loosing the fry and will wont worth the stress on the bettas. 

Is my point of view. 

Good luck...


----------



## Sappire (Jun 13, 2018)

Nelvick said:


> Sappire,
> 
> In order to breed them, they will need more space, constant temperature (80-82) probably with a heater, live food for the fry (like Brine Shrimps, banana worms, Walter worms or micro worms. Also almond leaves are recommended.
> 
> ...


I've got Almond leaves, and live food ready, I was just conditioning them before putting them together in a way bigger container, similar to what Dexter uses. My room can stay a constant temp during the day, but at night the heating goes off, so it drops, but not to a dangerous temp.

I mean, I don't think I'll ever be ready if I don't give it a shot now(not in right now, but like now). Thanks for sharing your advice and opinion though.

I appreciate it. - Kind regards.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

Sappire said:


> I've got Almond leaves, and live food ready, I was just conditioning them before putting them together in a way bigger container, similar to what Dexter uses. My room can stay a constant temp during the day, but at night the heating goes off, so it drops, but not to a dangerous temp.
> 
> I mean, I don't think I'll ever be ready if I don't give it a shot now(not in right now, but like now). Thanks for sharing your advice and opinion though.
> 
> I appreciate it. - Kind regards.


Looks like you are ready, 

The container can be a long plastic bowl. Does not need to be an aquarium. 
In my opinion a plastic container will be even better if is not transparent. Bettas need privacy. In Thailand the breeders that what they use. A plastic container with no more than 4 inches or water.


----------



## Sappire (Jun 13, 2018)

Nelvick said:


> Looks like you are ready,
> 
> The container can be a long plastic bowl. Does not need to be an aquarium.
> In my opinion a plastic container will be even better if is not transparent. Bettas need privacy. In Thailand the breeders that what they use. A plastic container with no more than 4 inches or water.


Okay thanks, but my question is, will my female still breed with him?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Your male sounds extremely stressed. You want your fish to be in peak physical condition when breeding, particularly bettas. Their courtship is prolonged and often violent, and unlike other species of fish, the male must expend energy defending the nest and caring for the fry until they are fully independent. 

I personally would not subject a stressed fish to the rigors of spawning. Even healthy fish do not always survive. The male may also eat the eggs if he is stressed or weakened. 

I also wanted to add, I would be performing daily water changes on 1.7L jars. Furthermore, while fluctuations in water temperature may have less of an affect on adult fish, fry are very sensitive to even slightest changes in their environment, and if they don't die outright, they can become more susceptible to diseases such as velvet. 

This will sound harsh, but I honestly do not think based on this thread and your other thread (which I also responded to) that you are ready to breed bettas at this point. There are issues with your basic husbandry, and I'm afraid this will end badly for your fish. 

Also, breeding bettas is certainly not a money making venture. What happens to your current fish if you fail to raise any money? Will the conditions in which your current fish are living be improved?


----------



## Sappire (Jun 13, 2018)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Your male sounds extremely stressed. You want your fish to be in peak physical condition when breeding, particularly bettas. Their courtship is prolonged and often violent, and unlike other species of fish, the male must expend energy defending the nest and caring for the fry until they are fully independent.
> 
> I personally would not subject a stressed fish to the rigors of spawning. Even healthy fish do not always survive. The male may also eat the eggs if he is stressed or weakened.


Yeah, I wasn't going to breed them right now anyway after seeing him do this.



LittleBettaFish said:


> I also wanted to add, I would be performing daily water changes on 1.7L jars. Furthermore, while fluctuations in water temperature may have less of an affect on adult fish, fry are very sensitive to even slightest changes in their environment, and if they don't die outright, they can become more susceptible to diseases such as velvet.
> 
> This will sound harsh, but I honestly do not think based on this thread and your other thread (which I also responded to) that you are ready to breed bettas at this point. There are issues with your basic husbandry, and I'm afraid this will end badly for your fish.
> 
> Also, breeding bettas is certainly not a money making venture. What happens to your current fish if you fail to raise any money? Will the conditions in which your current fish are living be improved?


I will start doing Daily water changes, I'm just really curious to how the breeders in Thailand do it, maybe you know? They are kept in the same conditions I'm keeping them in. And I'm so afraid I'll stress him out even more if I change his water too much, but I guess it will do more good than harm?

I'm going to keep researching this, I feel like this could work, I have two Bettas(Well I have three, ones in a proper tank, the other two are for breeding), and they were just what I needed, So far the Female is fine, she's been very healthy, but it's always the males I have gotten that seem to be a lot weaker for some reason.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Females will breed with finless males - as long as both are in breeding mode. First time females usually take 3 days before they spawn. Veterans usually within 24 hours.

I agree with daily wc for a 1.7ltr. Conditioning should be 2-3 feedings til belly bulges. Amonia will quickly build up. 

Your male seems stressed in that small jar (fin biting). Not sure if he'll stop once moved to bigger tank, but either way it might be best to keep him in the breeding tank. Do 70-90% wc when you actually breed them. . . . TBH, I prefer old water/tank for breeding. It provides micro organism for newly hatched fry (some hatch and develop sooner thus need food sooner). 

As your first time, I strongly suggest you use 10g method. DO NOT attempt thai method - they use 1g or less. Smaller tanks mean greater risk for female. Once you can "time" your spawns, you can try thai method (spawn soon after female is released).

For consideration:
Bettas are expensive in the US. Here in Asia, they are a dime a dozen (so to speak). And fair quality is easy to find. Many Asian breeders will willingly risk losing their females because of this. So IMO, it is wise to play it safe and eliminate the possibility of spending more money on new females (especially when you're breeding specific genetics)

Bettas can be kept in half gallons. But you need to meet wc according to feeding amount. And they will breed in even 1ltr water. But this is very unwise for you will probably kill the female.

Don't swallow anything and everything you read in the internet. Use common sense when choosing what info you take in. Learn and grow slowly . . . I do agree that experience is the best teacher. But always use common sense.

*** Sorry if the above sounds rude. Definitely not my intention. I just want to avoid you disappointment.

Good luck and keep us posted when you actually try breeding.


----------



## Sappire (Jun 13, 2018)

indjo said:


> Females will breed with finless males - as long as both are in breeding mode. First time females usually take 3 days before they spawn. Veterans usually within 24 hours.
> 
> I agree with daily wc for a 1.7ltr. Conditioning should be 2-3 feedings til belly bulges. Amonia will quickly build up.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I didn't see anything above as rude, I'd rather get told what to do properly than have it sugar coated and then fail.

It seems he has completely stopped biting his tail, he only went for the middle one, I read but don't know if this is true that they sometimes trim their own tails to make it easier for them to swim, possibly this was the case. 

Anyway, I really appreciate the advice, thank you!

Regards.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Through the years, I seldom experience fin biting - especially now that I keep PKs. The habbit usually stops when moved to bigger tank or given tank mates. Few individuals simply don't like big fins and will keep biting when fins regrow.

Don't worry about fin condition. They will breed. Just make sure it doesn't get infected. Meth blue is a goid fungus prevention we have around here.


----------

